# 23 lures painted Saturday night....



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

I was a little busy! From simple shads to gills...


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

Great stuff man


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

[quote="Big" mark the shark;1618335]Great stuff man[/quote]

Thanks, Mark!


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

Awesome looking gill patterns!


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Those look great!


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Wow, those are amazing man.


----------



## MoreBass (Jun 15, 2012)

Nice! Definitely a skill I want to pick up.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

ShutUpNFish said:


> Those look great!


Coming from you, knowing the amazing quality of your work, I feel pretty good about them!


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

Thanks all!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Wow! Those turned out excellent! Thanks for sharing your work. Great job!


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

those look awesome............ fish getters for sure


----------



## pelagic (Jul 12, 2012)

Very Nice!


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

Thanks again all. I just decided to take off tomorrow and knock a bunch of lures out. Will post!


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

Thanks all, I just put my slip in for tomorrow so let's hope I have another productive Saturday!


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

[quote="Big" mark the shark;1618335]Great stuff man[/quote]
+1 ....I sure wish I had that kind of talent!!!


----------



## BigFoot158 (Jan 14, 2012)

Some of the best I have seen for sure.


----------

